# cock being rough with hen--when to reunite?



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a pair of ringnecks that's been happily together since last Christmas. 

All of the sudden in the last week or so the cock is attacking the hen and pulling a ton of her feathers out and generally being rough with her like he would be to another cock. She looks so sad. This pair has even successfully raised babies just fine, but all of the sudden he's getting all aggressive.

He has had aggression issues with other birds in the past--but never with his mate before. He did wean his babies about a weak early and got aggressive with them. Also, he had to be rehomed from my friend's house because he did not get along with her birds and started all kinds of fights.

I removed him from the main cage and he is in a cage by himself now. The hen is with some of my calmer birds so she doesn't get lonely. (This cock doesn't get along with any other birds except when he used to get along with his mate.) 

How long should I let him "cool off?" Do you think this problem could be permanent or is he just being too pushy about driving to the nest this time around?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Now I feel really bad. The cock is just walking around the cage by himself with a feather in his mouth like he wants to start a nest. 
He's got the most pitiful look on his face. 

I'm worried if I let him go back with his hen that he'll hurt her more. When should I try to put them back together?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, the hen started being rough with my little pink hen who has bad eyesight. 

I just put the pair back together and put my other birds back where they normally live. 
The pair is in the big cage, so hopefully the hen will have room to run when he's being aggressive.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no advice to offer and I'm sorry nobody else has put an '2 cents' in for you, just keep us updated on their behavior, my frillback cock offten grabs feathers on my hen roughly too and pecks at her when she's not responding but he has never pulled feathers out...They are currently battling lung worms...

Good luck!!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That big meany


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> I have no advice to offer and I'm sorry nobody else has put an '2 cents' in for you, just keep us updated on their behavior, my frillback cock offten grabs feathers on my hen roughly too and pecks at her when she's not responding but he has never pulled feathers out...They are currently battling lung worms...
> 
> Good luck!!


I think things have calmed down a bit this afternoon--as the cock is sitting on his nest. She's missing a few more feathers than she was when I left for work though. 

I'll be keeping my eye on them, anyways.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I've known people with this problem with pigeons, and she separated them for a while, then tried putting them back together. The male eventually calmed down. I would separate them for a few days if it continued, as you wouldn't want the hen injured. Then try putting them back together again. I know it's upsetting to see, and odd that he just started up this behavior with her. Maybe because he is an aggressive bird, he needs someone to bully on occasion, and she is the only one around. Do you keep them separate from the other birds? 

When I have an aggressive pigeon who bullies others, I just remove him from the loft for a week, if that doesn't work, 2 weeks or more. When he is returned, he has lost his position in the pecking order and is now the new guy on the block. This usually knocks the steam out of them. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

When I have an aggressive cock...I clip the flight feathers on one of its' wings. I don't like clipping the wings on doves...but it usually helps to calm down an aggressive cock. Clipping one wing...he will still be able to fly...but not well. This make them feel more vulnerable and helps stop them acting so aggressive towards other doves or in this case...his mate.

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> I've known people with this problem with pigeons, and she separated them for a while, then tried putting them back together. The male eventually calmed down. I would separate them for a few days if it continued, as you wouldn't want the hen injured. Then try putting them back together again. I know it's upsetting to see, and odd that he just started up this behavior with her. Maybe because he is an aggressive bird, he needs someone to bully on occasion, and she is the only one around. Do you keep them separate from the other birds?
> 
> When I have an aggressive pigeon who bullies others, I just remove him from the loft for a week, if that doesn't work, 2 weeks or more. When he is returned, he has lost his position in the pecking order and is now the new guy on the block. This usually knocks the steam out of them. Let us know how it goes.



Yeah, they're both separate from my other birds. I wanted them to all be able to live together, but Edmund has a big problem with birds who aren't his mate and will attack them all day long if I let them near him. (plus, one of my other birds has poor vision, and the other of my other birds takes care of her--helping her to get where she needs to go.) 

It would be interesting to see if clipping the wing and/or separating him for a week or two would allow them to live with my other birds all together in the big cage (though Edmund's hen will also somewhat attack my other hen who has poor vision--though I think they could work it out w/out too much fighting.) 

Today, he's being calmer and sitting at the nest, so I'm going to see how things go for a little while.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes. Maybe he'll calm back down. I'd keep an eye on him though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Yeah, they're both separate from my other birds. I wanted them to all be able to live together, but Edmund has a big problem with birds who aren't his mate and will attack them all day long if I let them near him. (plus, one of my other birds has poor vision, and the other of my other birds takes care of her--helping her to get where she needs to go.)
> 
> It would be interesting to see if clipping the wing and/or separating him for a week or two would allow them to live with my other birds all together in the big cage (though Edmund's hen will also somewhat attack my other hen who has poor vision--though I think they could work it out w/out too much fighting.)
> 
> Today, he's being calmer and sitting at the nest, so I'm going to see how things go for a little while.


I think you have the right idea as in the bigger cage.. not much else you can do except take him out when you need too.. I have heard this is a pretty common thing amoung cock doves..she may be not in nesting mode but he is and wants her to do her job and she just is not up to it at the moment... seperating them is hard..but to give her a break it may be your only option.. with pigeons allot of people with a loft full of pairs will seperate them to give them a break..so it is not unusual for that to happen in the keeping of birds. if he has these traits it maybe you just have to take him away when needed and use your best judgement..sounds like that is all that can be done. I had 5 doves and only one was a cock bird.. he had two hens and kept them busy.. but when I gave him away with one of his mates..the three hens left were so peacfull and they just nested and layed their little eggs in the same basket and never had any fights.. just loved the hens.. the cock..well.. he was so loud and I could not even watch TV or talk on the phone..lol.. 4 am cooing..and all that.. he had to go..with his mate of course.. but they went to someone who had a heated porch where they could not hear all the cooing at 4 am..lol.. what does this all mean.. well I love the hens..but that cocks can be handfull..


----------

